# In de put zitten (Frans)



## Myriad2.0

Hey,

Iemand vroeg me om Nederlandse uitdrukkingen te vertalen naar het Frans.
Ik zoek iemand die deze uitdrukking kan vertalen waarvoor ik niets gevonden heb.
1) In de put zitten.


Bedankt alvast!

Admin ben ik hier aan het juiste adres? Ik heb het ook in het 'other languages' forum gepost maar daar verwacht ik weinig respons...


----------



## Suehil

'Avoir le cafard', misschien?


----------



## Myriad2.0

Merci 
Dat lijkt me niet hetzelfde...
In de put zitten is voor mij eerder iets van langere periode in tegenstelling tot een cafard maar dat zal misschien wel een kwestie van interpretatie zijn...

Ik heb uiteindelijk voor 'Avoir le moral dans les chaussettes' gekozen.
Er was haast bij dus ik kon niet wachten


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Myriad2.0 said:


> Ik heb het ook in het 'other languages' forum gepost maar daar verwacht ik weinig respons...


Als je op zoek bent naar een Franse uitdrukking, heb je dan niet de beste kansen bij moedertaalsprekers op het Franse forum? Dan moet je natuurlijk wel voldoende context en achtergrond geven, zodat kennis van het Nederlands niet nodig is om je vraag te beantwoorden.


----------



## eno2

J'ai encontré: <avoir le moral en berne>


----------



## Myriad2.0

Hans Molenslag said:


> Als je op zoek bent naar een Franse uitdrukking, heb je dan niet de beste kansen bij moedertaalsprekers op het Franse forum? Dan moet je natuurlijk wel voldoende context en achtergrond geven, zodat kennis van het Nederlands niet nodig is om je vraag te beantwoorden.


Dat lijkt me een strak plan Hans....


----------



## Myriad2.0

eno2 said:


> J'ai encontré: <avoir le moral en berne>


Ik ben het ook tegengekomen maar het lijkt me geen courant gebruikte uitdrukking. 't Klinkt wel beter dan 'dans les chaussettes', dat wel.


----------



## eno2

Zo'n eenvoudige uitdrukking en niet goed vertaalbaar....
Démoralisé, déprimé, abattu?


Suehil said:


> 'Avoir le cafard', misschien?


 Misschien het beste...


----------



## Peterdg

vD NL-FR geeft voor "in de put zitten": "avoir le moral à zéro". 

vD FR-NL geeft voor "avoir le cafard": "_down zijn_". Dat komt volgens mij goed overeen met "in de put zitten".


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Myriad2.0 said:


> een strak plan Hans


Het is gewoon nuchter boerenverstand. Als je wilt weten hoe je iets in een bepaalde taal zegt, vraag je het aan mensen die er het meest van af weten, namelijk sprekers van die taal. Zo eenvoudig is het.


----------



## Myriad2.0

eno2 said:


> Zo'n eenvoudige uitdrukking en niet goed vertaalbaar....
> Démoralisé, déprimé, abattu?
> Misschien het beste...


Wel vertaalbaar maar niet per se in een uitdrukking 
Het is niet meer relevant. Diegene die vroeg om de lijst met uitdrukkingen te vertalen was op zoek naar uitdrukkingen die in het Frans hetzelfde zijn als in het Nederlands en wij hebben geen cafard in het Nederlands hé.

Bedankt voor je input eno.


----------



## Myriad2.0

Peterdg said:


> vD NL-FR geeft voor "in de put zitten": "avoir le moral à zéro".
> 
> vD FR-NL geeft voor "avoir le cafard": "_down zijn_". Dat komt volgens mij goed overeen met "in de put zitten".


Bedankt voor je suggestie.


----------

